# Hi from Mexico



## Ped101 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey guys!!!

I'm a Brazilian 19 year old working as a volunteer EMT-B here in MExico, now how about that? 

Would be really cool to meet EMT's from all arround the world!

Well, once again, nice too meet you all!


----------



## Jac [ITA] (Jun 12, 2009)

Ped101 said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> I'm a Brazilian 19 year old working as a volunteer EMT-B here in MExico, now how about that?
> 
> ...



Hello! Welcome on board


----------



## medic417 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola Amigo


----------



## KillTank (Aug 17, 2009)

I see some cars that come into texas from mexico. they have a little round white sticker with a red cross on it. Does that mean they are EMT's? or just wanna look fancy with a red cross on there windshield.


----------



## Ped101 (Aug 18, 2009)

It means they have donated to the Red Cross when they are at the stoplights asking for money


----------



## malukapi (Aug 22, 2009)

I send a HELLO from Germany to Mexico!!!!!


----------



## Ped101 (Aug 23, 2009)

HELLO friend from germany!


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 23, 2009)

Greetings from northern Canada.


----------



## daviation28621 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello from America!!


----------



## 858heatstroke (Sep 17, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------

